# Nintendo E3 2014 Conference - Now Finished



## T-hug (Jun 10, 2014)

​Nintendo's E3 2014 Digital Conference has ended.​Check out the following spoiler box to see the latest announcements, reveals and updates in real-time:​​*Conference Has Ended*​ 


Spoiler



-Iwata and Reggie are fighting and it's AWESOME!​-Mii avatars are playable in Smash​-Brawlers, Swordfighters and Gunners are the classes for Mii characters​​​-Smash Bros. 3DS gameplay​​-amiibo announced - Basically Skylanders with Nintendo figures​​​-Smash WiiU supports amiibo​-Mario Kart 8 will support amiibo​​-Yoshi's Woolly World - new Yoshi game from Epic Yarn devs - 2 player mode - can eat and spit each other out​​​-New Toad game - Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker​​​-New Zelda - looks open world - 2015​ ​​-3DS Pokemon games out November 21st​​-Bayonetta 2 gameplay trailer​-Bayonetta 2 INCLUDES Bayonetta 1​​-Hyrule Warriors gameplay - can play as a ton of characters from Zelda and Dynasty Warriors series​​-Kirby and the Rainbow Curse​-New Kirby game for WiiU - stylus heavy control scheme​​​-Xenoblade Chronicles X - 2015​​-Mario Maker announcement​​​-Splatoon - new IP - 4 player - SQUID ABILITIES - looks fun​​​-Smash characters from Kid Icarus - cool anime intro of Link fighting Pitt - Lady Palutena playable​​​-Star Fox WiiU semi-announce​​-Mario Party 10 WiiU​​--------------------------------------------------------*END*--------------------------------------------------------​​​


​​​*Watch Live*
*Watch Live 2*

GBAtemp Chatroom
Watch on Twitch


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 10, 2014)

I would recommend the youtube stream as the twitch stream was a bit laggy during parts of the sony e3 conference.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 10, 2014)

FireGrey said:


> I would recommend the youtube stream as the twitch stream was a bit laggy during parts of the sony e3 conference.


 

Holy shit the Sony stream was unbearable. Like I had to rewatch most of the trailers because it would basically just show a freezeframe every 3 seconds. Could be that my laptop sucks though.

Anyway,

CUHHHHHHHRANKY KONG.


----------



## Prior22 (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm curious to see if an announcement will be made as to what Intelligent Systems is developing currently.  If its Advance Wars I'll be in heaven (as Dual Strike is my favorite strategy game ever). 

Also I'd like to see more Gamecube titles be given the HD port treatment for Wii-U.  Granted few people will buy a system for ports.  But bare minimum they give the die hard Nintendo fans some additional content to choose from.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 10, 2014)

lol

Only had a 2 to 3 (if any) freeze ups on all the conferences I watched.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 10, 2014)

Only want the release dates for both Smash games and something new on ORAS. Everything else is a plus.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 10, 2014)

I just want name and release date for Monolith's X. That's all.


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Jun 10, 2014)

I really hope Nintendo aren't going to skimp out on new titles. I mean, after Smash Bros., what's left to release? One, two more games between now and E3 2015?


----------



## Ryupower (Jun 10, 2014)

Nintendo has it own twitch channel 

what's left to release?
a Star fox game
a metroid game
so new IP(s) game
new 3d mario game


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 10, 2014)

My prediction, to follow the general blah that is E3:
- Smash coverage, primarily for the Wii U version, but with gameplay presented for the 3DS version as well
- Bayonetta 2 coverage
- Whatever that Monolith X deal is, I'm guessing there will be stuff about that
- Pokemon gen 3 remake information

As for the maybes:
- Zelda MM remake for 3DS, just because this one has been repeatedly teased so I wouldn't be too surprised to see it actually being in development for a release in either early or late Fall 2014

I'm not expecting a Wii U LoZ game this early in the system's life time. Maybe an announcement next year, and then one more to release around the six year mark, if they follow their general pattern of two LoZ games to a system like the last two generations, but the best I could see us getting right now is a teaser. Even then, it would be very, very unsurprising. We all know an LoZ game on the Wii U isn't too far off, and we know it won't be anything very different from the past.

E3 used to be a time where we were actually allowed to experience surprise at announcements, but let's face it: will any of you be even remotely surprised by 90% of what you see from Nintendo? It's not all that exciting to see something that you knew beyond a shadow of a doubt would be coming getting its "official" announcement.


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm so fucking pissed that just got leaked...
The biggest surprise and WTF.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 10, 2014)

Spoiler



Star Fox confirmed for Wii U
http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2014/06/e3_2014_shigeru_miyamoto_confirms_star_fox_for_wii_u


 
You know, for kids.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 10, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## T Link7 (Jun 10, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> I'm not expecting a Wii U LoZ game this early in the system's life time. Maybe an announcement next year, and then one more to release around the six year mark, if they follow their general pattern of two LoZ games to a system like the last two generations, but the best I could see us getting right now is a teaser. Even then, it would be very, very unsurprising. We all know an LoZ game on the Wii U isn't too far off, and we know it won't be anything very different from the past.


 

I'm pretty sure Mr Zelda said there would be a trailer for the next Zelda during this E3. I'm not expecting the actual game to be released any time soon though xD


----------



## Oxybelis (Jun 10, 2014)

Who knows title of the song before Deadmau5 one?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 10, 2014)

LMFAO at the intro


----------



## ResleyZ (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh god, this is hilarious xD

Edit:
Reggie and iwata confirmed for SSBU

fack ye

Really Like how Mii's can have their own specialties.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 10, 2014)

nope just miis


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 10, 2014)

Mii Fighter


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 10, 2014)

the miis are OP!!


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 10, 2014)

October 2014 smash


----------



## Jean Karlo (Jun 10, 2014)

Finally mii fighters , until October though


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 10, 2014)

nintendo bringing out their own skylanders toy shit....and their in smash bros


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 10, 2014)

#amiibo lol


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 10, 2014)

they gonna use the amibo for mk dlc so you have to buy them to get the new characters....


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 10, 2014)

Bloody hell, how long are they gonna talk about Yoshi? How long is this event supposed to be :/


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 10, 2014)

hope tarn yoshi will be better than the last one on 3ds...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 10, 2014)

oh god captain toad has got his own game....


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 10, 2014)

Captain Toad - Treasure Tracker


----------



## ResleyZ (Jun 10, 2014)

whoooooooooooo ZELDA

EDIT: holy shiiieeettttt that picture.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 10, 2014)

ZOMG @ zelda!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 10, 2014)

WoW Zelda game looks awesome.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 10, 2014)

The Legend of Zelda....holy hell....wow....


----------



## ßleck (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm having such a nintendogasm right now. Show me moar!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 10, 2014)

take me $ nintendo take it all


----------



## darksweet (Jun 10, 2014)

hmmmm no RPG thats way i hate nintendo.. another hole deeper for them...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 10, 2014)

The Legend of Zelda - ? Title please lol


----------



## ResleyZ (Jun 10, 2014)

whoooooooo Pokemon ORAS stuff


----------



## Oxybelis (Jun 10, 2014)

Legend of Zelda - The Witcher.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 10, 2014)

oh look more pokemon....


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 10, 2014)

lol there you go. will give all the poketubers A LOT TO TALK ABOUT!


----------



## ResleyZ (Jun 10, 2014)

Bayonetta looks amazing. Haven't played the first one, but I'm probably gonna play this one.\

Oh god those costumes.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 10, 2014)

bayonetta looks sick


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 10, 2014)

FFS I dont want no developers story -.-


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 10, 2014)

hyrule warriors yeah still not interested


----------



## ResleyZ (Jun 10, 2014)

Playable Midna in Hyrule Warriors? Awwww yea


----------



## GamingAori (Jun 10, 2014)

pokemon x/y lookes really awesome. the mega evolution of sceptile <3


----------



## ResleyZ (Jun 10, 2014)

GamingAori said:


> pokemon x/y lookes really awesome. the mega evolution of sceptile <3


 
Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire*. X/Y Already came out 

That music at the new Kirby, gotta love the remixes.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 10, 2014)

oh god no they've made another kirby roll....


----------



## ResleyZ (Jun 10, 2014)

Time for Project X (Xenoblade Chronicle X). Looks amazing already so far.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 10, 2014)

Seems ninte do actually brought their A games for once


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 10, 2014)

X = Xenoblade Chronicles?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 10, 2014)

so it's called xenoblade chronicles X


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 10, 2014)

Mario Maker.. MEH!


----------



## ResleyZ (Jun 10, 2014)

Time for that mario maker game. Seems pretty cool and fun for the retro-loving mario fans.

Switchable graphics mode are actually pretty cool.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 10, 2014)

mario maker....


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 10, 2014)

the Zelda trailer blew me away


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 10, 2014)

Splatoon? LOOOL


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 10, 2014)

splatoon??!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 10, 2014)

looks pretty cool


----------



## Heien (Jun 10, 2014)

That zelda and bayonetta doe


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 10, 2014)

So... X is Xenoblade Chronicles 2?
that trailer was awesome


----------



## ResleyZ (Jun 10, 2014)

Seems a pretty fun game, shame it will be online only.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 10, 2014)

ResleyZ said:


> Seems a pretty fun game, shame it will be online only.


 

And you got that how?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 10, 2014)

I got ink bro


----------



## ResleyZ (Jun 10, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> And you got that how?


 
To be honest, I don't really see this game splitscreen, and didn't they said that it would be 4v4 online?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 10, 2014)

they've taken de blob to a new level


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 10, 2014)

that's all folks 


wait wheres star fox?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 10, 2014)

WHAT THE FUCK!? THAT WAS IT! LOL
I knew it would be crap but THIS crap o.O
Where was the climax? Where is the climax?

Wow... I would rate MINUS10 out of 10


----------



## Vipera (Jun 10, 2014)

...Nintendo, what ABOUT Starfox?


----------



## ResleyZ (Jun 10, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> that's all folks
> 
> 
> wait wheres star fox?!?!?!?!?!


 

"We'll be streaming non-stop, so stay tuned"

Tough luck 

SSBU Anime? plsplsplsplsplsplspls

Edit: Palutena (Or what's she's called) CONFIRMED FOR SSBU FACK YEEEEEE
Seems too OP though.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 10, 2014)

they end it with a another smash bros character...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 10, 2014)

oh there it is...nope


----------



## ResleyZ (Jun 10, 2014)

Now they'll probably anounce Star Fox, since it has been blurred out. Otherwise they'll show it later tomorrow or something.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 10, 2014)

Thats what they end with?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 10, 2014)

bah i'm going to bed


----------



## ResleyZ (Jun 10, 2014)

Still better than MS and Sony.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 10, 2014)

God save the Wii U


----------



## ResleyZ (Jun 10, 2014)

That fail tho, That guy went from laughing to well f*ck.

These Amiibo look pretty nice though. Have a great detail.


----------



## ßleck (Jun 10, 2014)

C'mon don't disappoint me. And those new smash bros characters are just taking up space in the new character roster... I want MOAR!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 10, 2014)

ßleck said:


> C'mon don't disappoint me. And those new smash bros characters are just taking up space in the new character roster... I want MOAR!


 

This, I hope more characters are revealed, but Mii, REALLY? Oy vey...


----------



## ResleyZ (Jun 10, 2014)

Oooohhh, these Amiibo let's the game play against itself.

Seems pretty cool though, definitely gonna get some


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 10, 2014)

Great stuff:

Iwata vs. Reggie
Mario Maker
THE TOAD IS ABOUT TO EXPLODE
Yoshi's Woolly World
Meh stuff

Splatoon, could be fun, could be a flop
Bayonetta 2
New Zelda
Hyrule Warriors
Bad stuff

Smash Bros, literally like half the show was it, who care
Canvas Curse sequel
ABSOLUTE LITERAL VOMIT STUFF

Smash Bros. anime
Xenoblade Chronicles
Amiibo
Revealing Palitina or whatever her name is as your "show closer"
Robot Chicken shit that wasn't funny
5/10.


----------



## HBK (Jun 10, 2014)

What a disappointment. They barely showed any 3DS games apart from the obvious SSB. That ink game looks fun, but it was the only one that really appealed to me. Oh, and the Pokémon trailer.

No Advance Wars, no Golden Sun 4, no Starfox...c'mon Nintendo.


----------



## Vanth88 (Jun 10, 2014)

I was hoping for a big reveal too and when Reggie said "welp that's it!" and I'm like .... wait what? that's it? that was barely ANYTHING.

It was all stuff we already knew except for the Zelda reveal and SSB characters.

Then at the end it's like "oh wait watch what happens at 12:30!" NO Nintendo. No I won't wait until 12:30. You could've just told us what we wanted to know instead of splicing up everything.

*EDIT* and new stuff at 7PM? reaaaaaaaaally? and they mentioned a new reveal for tomorrow.


----------



## bowser (Jun 10, 2014)

I don't give a fuck about Amiibo. WHERE'S STARFOX?


----------



## Vipera (Jun 10, 2014)

Everyone is watching the treehouse hoping to see Starfox


----------



## ResleyZ (Jun 10, 2014)

Vipera said:


> Everyone is watching the treehouse hoping to see Starfox


 
'Leak' the game before the direct
don't show the game
people keep watching the stream


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 10, 2014)

HBK said:


> What a disappointment. They barely showed any 3DS games apart from the obvious SSB. That ink game looks fun, but it was the only one that really appealed to me. Oh, and the Pokémon trailer.
> 
> No Advance Wars, no Golden Sun 4, no Starfox...c'mon Nintendo.


 

Look at what Miyamoto was playing on the blurred screen, that was Star Fox.


----------



## HBK (Jun 10, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Look at what Miyamoto was playing on the blurred screen, that was Star Fox.


 

But they need to make it obvious, like stop with these developer insights and do a proper presentation. People tune into to see game teasers, videos and gameplay, not some voiceovers of (awesome, but still) Japanese devs explaining how they got the idea for an ink game!


----------



## orcid (Jun 10, 2014)

Devils third is a real surprise. I didn't expect such a game being a wii u exclusive.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 10, 2014)

HBK said:


> What a disappointment. They barely showed any 3DS games apart from the obvious SSB. That ink game looks fun, but it was the only one that really appealed to me. Oh, and the Pokémon trailer.
> 
> No Advance Wars, no Golden Sun 4, no Starfox...c'mon Nintendo.


 

The only thing to be expected was Star Fox but that didn't even c'mon. Actually thinking they'd do Advance Wars or Golden Sun without any announcement is kinda like hoping for The Last Guardian at the Sony conference.

Anyway, you guys realize there was zero third party reveals? Everything was either Nintendo published or assisted. Like closest we got was... Bayonetta 2?

PACK IT UP THIRD PARTY IS DEAD.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 10, 2014)

WTF are you guys bitchin about? The event was awesome! I can't wait for the Holiday and I'm totally playing Hyrule Warriors with my wife! Additionally I'm glad that they are giving Toad some time in the spotlight! Screw you guys, this conference was awesome!


----------



## Jean Karlo (Jun 10, 2014)

I wanted moar Nintendo!!
Definitely buying my ps vita because of ps now before a Wii u


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 10, 2014)

LightyKD said:


> WTF are you guys bitchin about? The event was awesome! I can't wait for the Holiday and I'm totally playing Hyrule Warriors with my wife! Additionally I'm glad that they are giving Toad some time in the spotlight! Screw you guys, this conference was awesome!


 

I already played Hyrule Warriors. It's called EVERY DYNASTY WARRIORS GAME EVER.

Plus I'd rather just play a Dynasty Warriors with a cool aesthetic, like Dynasty Warriors: Gundam.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 10, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Plus I'd rather just play a....


nobody cares


----------



## HBK (Jun 10, 2014)

I mean, honestly, Nintendo give me no incentive to buy a Wii U whatsoever. Smash Bros I can play on my 3DS + Pokemon. 

I love Nintendo's products and games since I was a kid, but after the Wii died down, the Wii U hasn't been a console that I really went 'wow this is amazing, I want to get it'. Wii was innovative with its motion controls and all that, and it was really fun. With the 3DS I waited until more titles came out and then got it, and I don't regret it at all. Fantastic handheld - which Nintendo are definitely better at. 

I've always gone with Nintendo over Sony or MS because their home consoles don't really appeal to me (I can play most stuff on a PC), but I'm seriously considering the PS4 for my next home console. And I guess that's where Nintendo loses out, because the Wii U lacks so many features the competitors have had for years while bringing nothing truly innovative to the table. 

Just my 2c.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 10, 2014)

At this rate, you guys might as well sell your Wii U consoles. Between the Bayonetta duo, Hyrule Warriors, Captain Yoshi, Xenoblade and Watch Dogs, I'm proud to be a Wii U owner!


----------



## Ryupower (Jun 10, 2014)

something i can see with Mario Maker

you get the mario 1 and new super mario tile sets
default

other mario tiles sets like mario 3 and super mario world tile sets will be DLC you buy from the eshop


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2014)

So "mario maker" will be for wii u. I was hoping it would be released for 3ds.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 10, 2014)

HBK said:


> But they need to make it obvious, like stop with these developer insights and do a proper presentation. People tune into to see game teasers, videos and gameplay, not some voiceovers of (awesome, but still) Japanese devs explaining how they got the idea for an ink game!


 

Or you know, wait for the Digital Treehouse at 12:40 PM because games aren't done being revealed, the game wasn't supposed to be revealed yet. Geez.


Edit: My is the anti-Nintendo bias strong as ever.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 10, 2014)

LightyKD said:


> At this rate, you guys might as well sell your Wii U consoles. Between the Bayonetta duo, Hyrule Warriors, Captain Yoshi, Xenoblade and Watch Dogs, I'm proud to be a Wii U owner!


 

implying we ever bought them.


----------



## HBK (Jun 10, 2014)

LightyKD said:


> At this rate, you guys might as well sell your Wii U consoles. Between the Bayonetta duo, Hyrule Warriors, Captain Yoshi, Xenoblade and Watch Dogs, I'm proud to be a Wii U owner!


 

You're kinda alone in that battle...plus I can assure you no one buys a Wii U for Watch Dogs.


----------



## Duo8 (Jun 10, 2014)

That Toad game had better be a DLC for sm3dw.


----------



## ßleck (Jun 10, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> implying we ever bought them.


 
You. I want you out of here.


----------



## HBK (Jun 10, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Or you know, wait for the Digital Treehouse at 12:40 PM because games aren't done being revealed, the game wasn't supposed to be revealed yet. Geez.
> 
> 
> Edit: My is the anti-Nintendo bias strong as ever.


 

Anti-Nintendo bias? Many people would refer to me as quite the contrary.

It's just that Nintendo releasing doing anything truly amazing lately bar SSB/Zelda.


----------



## Qtis (Jun 10, 2014)

LightyKD said:


> At this rate, you guys might as well sell your Wii U consoles. Between the Bayonetta duo, Hyrule Warriors, Captain Yoshi, Xenoblade and Watch Dogs, I'm proud to be a Wii U owner!


 
The problem with the list is it's mainly first party (or in the case of Watch Dogs, released already on everything but the Wii U), which is it main problem for the Wii U. Nintendo can pump stuff out, but they do need other games too.

As for the Digital Event itself, it had its moments and I liked quite a few games there. Still, I'd say Sony's E3 conference was more interesting. Oh well, I can always just get the Nintendo games on the WiiU and focus on the PS4 for the rest 

EDIT: Interesting as in games coming out this year compared to 2015 or later.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 10, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Edit: My is the anti-Nintendo bias strong as ever.


 

Your victim complex is showing.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 10, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Your victim complex is showing.


 
Yeah, I forgot to by some underwear for that.


----------



## emigre (Jun 10, 2014)

Will likely buy:

Bayonetta, good to hear I can get rid of my PS3 copy as it runs like shit
Devils Third, shit like this appeals to me
Captain Toad, so as long the price is right than I'll be interested. I enjoyed these segments in 3D World
Mario Maker
Meh:

Xenobalde Chronicles X, yawn.
Mario vs Donkey Kong
Mario Party 10
Utter Shit

Canvas Curse sequel, really disappointed by this. It's a fucking handheld gaem on a home console. I'll be looking at the controller more at my tv


----------



## nonameboy (Jun 10, 2014)

isn't the new Zelda game in cell shading??????


----------



## mightymuffy (Jun 10, 2014)

Most enjoyable show of the three to watch for sure - Reggie vs Iwata was a great laugh!
Lots of stuff to look forward to, but far too much "2015" "2015" repeat ad infinitum.... Mario Kart 8's kickstarted Wii U into life, now it's gonna fizzle back out.....

Yoshi looked fantastic - really enjoyed the Captain Toad levels on 3D World so looking forward to that too. Wii U Zelda, early but Zelda meets Skyrim, which should be good. Not sure about the futuristic looking spider enemy thing, WTF was that about? Mario MAker looked great but at the moment seems limited to Mario 1 & NSMB, plus fukkin '2015' (gives em time to add more though I suppose).
The squid thing - eww no.
Bayonetta 2 - complete with original and Ninty suits? Nice if you're a fan - personally I didn't rate Bayonetta anyway, and I played the 360 version at that.....
X - Meh. Bastards... I was almost thinking new Metroid for the first few seconds of the trailer too, what a letdown.
Closing with Miyamoto playing Starfox, now that I also enjoyed, more to see from them this week?


----------



## natkoden (Jun 10, 2014)

nonameboy said:


> isn't the new Zelda game in cell shading??????


 

i don't know, but it's the most beautiful thing I've ever seen.

I'm so buying a Wii U.

Nintendo won the next gen.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 10, 2014)

Gamecube adapter info http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/06...-controller-and-smash-bundle-pricing-revealed  The adapter itself is $20 apparently. 
That is all.

Only $20, not bad at all.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 10, 2014)

nonameboy said:


> isn't the new Zelda game in cell shading??????


 

It's that shit Skyward Sword art style because Nintendo is too afraid to do something moody again like Twilight Princess. Now everything has to be BRIGHT COLORS.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 10, 2014)

It's a good thing I'm fine with the gamepad, so I don't have to buy that.


----------



## Jean Karlo (Jun 10, 2014)

Is not anti Nintendo, it was good but short, I want to buy a Wii u but Nintendo doesn't give nee a reason to do it, I'll be better off buying a ps vita


----------



## Walker D (Jun 10, 2014)

Did you guys catch the similarities of Mario Maker with the Snes Mario Paint?  there were some some interesting references ...it's pretty much Mario Paint 2 without the painting and music editor..

or at least I hope not! Please Nintendo, put the music editor and the painting system on this game!


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 10, 2014)

Xenoblade Chronicles X and Zelda Wii U
guess I will have to buy a Wii U in 2015


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It's that shit Skyward Sword art style because Nintendo is too afraid to do something moody again like Twilight Princess. Now everything has to be BRIGHT COLORS.


 
Using this art style makes the environment look amazing, it's an art style that doesn't soon look outdated like other art styles.


----------



## natkoden (Jun 10, 2014)

Jean Karlo said:


> *Is not anti Nintendo*, it was good but short, I want to buy a Wii u but Nintendo doesn't give nee a reason to do it, I'll be better off buying a ps vita


 
Nah, just anti gaming.

"doesnt give nee a reason"

I guess great games are not a reason... sure mate, sure. Go join MCguildwhateveritdoesntmakesense and his crusade to look like a fool in every thread.


----------



## Qtis (Jun 10, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Gamecube adapter info http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/06...-controller-and-smash-bundle-pricing-revealed The adapter itself is $20 apparently.
> That is all.
> 
> Only $20, not bad at all.


 
That's actually not that bad a price. $30 for the controllers is a bit meh, but luckily GC controllers are dirt cheap elsewhere..


----------



## Cyan (Jun 10, 2014)

Yoshi had a little note for multiplayer:

Additional accessories *required* for multiplayer mode.
I suppose they are not talking about a controller or a wiimote. that would be obvious that you need a second controller.
So, you need something else to play co-op ?



Spoiler


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 10, 2014)

Bayonetta 2 trailer said: "the entire Bayonetta experience in one package"
does that mean they're going to include the first game too? that's really cool


FireGrey said:


> Using this art style makes the environment look amazing, it's an art style that doesn't soon look outdated like other art styles.


don't waste your time, he just came here to troll like always


----------



## Ryupower (Jun 10, 2014)

Cyan said:


> Yoshi had a little note for multiplayer:
> 
> Additional accessories *required* for multiplayer mode.
> I suppose they are not talking about a controller or a wiimote. that would be obvious that you need a second controller.
> ...


 
amiibo for the game, maybe?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 10, 2014)

So was this any good or complete shit like yesterday?


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jun 10, 2014)

Lmao, i love those Robot Chicken scenes

"Do you ever take your gloves off?"

"NO, Take my gloves off?! Do what ever i want" Spills coffee



"Shuud Upp"


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 10, 2014)

natkoden said:


> Nah, just anti gaming.
> 
> "doesnt give nee a reason"
> 
> I guess great games are not a reason... sure mate, sure. Go join MCguildwhateveritdoesntmakesense and his crusade to look like a fool in every thread.


 

My crusade is to shit on everything you love about gaming because it's bad.


----------



## Qtis (Jun 10, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> So was this any good or complete shit like yesterday?


 
As mentioned in the Ars Livestream: "Nintendo was indeed exactly what you expect. Lots of first-party franchises you know and love, next to nothing from everyone else."

Not a bad direct at all, but all games were 2015 or later except for Hyrule Warriors and SSB.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 10, 2014)

Man...that was pretty awesome to watch. I *certainly* didn't see that intro coming. Kind of a pity that it sort of ended rather unexpectedly and with an anticlimax. They should've put that whatshername at the start rather than at the very end, and put Zelda after Splatoon. It would've been a better effect, but meh...


Yes, it was overall about games I already knew about, but they all looked fun in their way.

Smash bros...I wonder if everyone will be using miis rather than characters. But meh...we'll see. 

Toad has its own game? Talk about an anti-protagonist, but I wonder how it'll turn out. Or perhaps rather: what kind of game it will turn out to be. Looks kind of puzzler-ish. Not quite Mario vs Donkey kong, but sort of is at the same time.

I'm perhaps the only person not expecting a REAL new Zelda. I thought that Hyrule Warriors thingy was the Zelda being mentioned in rumours. But in fact, I'm more leaning toward that Zelda, to be honest. It may be a beat 'em up, but I hope the Zelda-Zelda isn't going with the link between worlds idea of playing the dungeons in any order and buying your items from the start (no, I haven't played that one).

That Yarn Yoshi game...I personally wouldn't buy it, but my girlfriend is both a fan of Kirby epic yarn and Yoshi. I can't afford not to like it (besides...Epic yarn isn't that bad if you ignore the fact that it's ridiculously easy).

Bayonetta...I wish I heard it sooner that it'd be bundled with the first game (would have saved me from buying that game). I still have that "erm...you DO know this is nintendo you're making the game for, right? That kiddy console maker?", but hey...at least it gets there. 

Mario maker is something I wonder about. After playing newer SMBW (which is better than NSMBU), I have no doubt it won't be that long before quality levels will be built that match or even show more quality than nintendo. But how advanced will that game/editor be? And won't that mean that people will just recreate NSMBU and put it online, rendering that game (and the Luigi expansion) useless? 

And Splatoon...I just want to play that. I think that game will have a lot of depth, strategy and tactics to it that go far beyond what it may look like on the surface. It's a perfect mix of something incredibly fun (painting everything in de blob is just hilarious) with potentially great gameplay value.


Not sure what to think of Devil's third. Except the "is this still about nintendo???" feeling before hearing it's a wiiu exclusive (I don't think anyone saw that coming). It certainly is a mature game, but...I'll wait for reviews. Just because you can show some blood, gore and semi-nudeness in your game doesn't mean the game is good.


----------



## thaddius (Jun 10, 2014)

NahuelDS said:


> Bayonetta 2 trailer said: "the entire Bayonetta experience in one package"
> does that mean they're going to include the first game too? that's really cool


 
Yes. There seems to be some Link, Princess Peach, and Samus costumes in it too (unless I'm mistaken).


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 10, 2014)

It was decent I guess. Reminds me a lot of Sony's and Microsoft's conferences where it didn't have that "WOW" moment. But I got what I came for!


----------



## Qtis (Jun 10, 2014)

While going through the press release info, Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker is listed as a Mini-Maze Adventure. Wii U nevertheless


----------



## Jean Karlo (Jun 10, 2014)

natkoden said:


> Nah, just anti gaming.
> 
> "doesnt give nee a reason"
> 
> I guess great games are not a reason... sure mate, sure. Go join MCguildwhateveritdoesntmakesense and his crusade to look like a fool in every thread.


 Seriously dude the presentation lasted barely more than half an hour of first party games. I love Nintendo,  I'm a Nintendo fanboy and I had the last 3 generations of home consoles and handheld of Nintendo, I'm just saying that at this point, I'm more interested in vita than Wii u, I already have a 3ds and even that is not getting many games (not big deal as it has a great library), I'm favoring ps vita because of ps now,   if it didn't had that I would buy a Wii u first


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 10, 2014)

thaddius said:


> Yes. There seems to be some Link, Princess Peach, and Samus costumes in it too (unless I'm mistaken).


on disc DLC?  not that I care


----------



## Gahars (Jun 10, 2014)

LightyKD said:


> At this rate, you guys might as well sell your Wii U consoles. Between the Bayonetta duo, Hyrule Warriors, Captain Yoshi, Xenoblade and Watch Dogs, I'm proud to be a Wii U owner!



Aren't you also a proud Ouya owner?


----------



## natkoden (Jun 10, 2014)

Jean Karlo said:


> Seriously dude the presentation lasted barely more than half an hour of first party games. I love Nintendo, I'm a Nintendo fanboy and I had the last 3 generations of home consoles and handheld of Nintendo, I'm just saying that at this point, I'm more interested in vita than Wii u, I already have a 3ds and even that is not getting many games (not big deal as it has a great library), I'm favoring ps vita because of ps now, if it didn't had that I would buy a Wii u first


 

So it's a personal choice, then. Saying that Nintendo is not giving gamers a reason to own a Wii U is totally false. Zelda, X, Starfox, Smash, Bayonetta 2, etc. Don't like those games? Fine, like Reggie would say "not my problem".

it's not like they showed up empty handed, you know...


----------



## Gahars (Jun 10, 2014)

FireGrey said:


> Using this art style makes the environment look amazing, it's an art style that doesn't soon look outdated like other art styles.



But Twilight Princess' art isn't outdated and looks a whole lot better than the wishy washy Skyward Sword look.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 10, 2014)

Jean Karlo said:


> I want to buy a Wii u but Nintendo *doesn't give nee a reason* to do it, I'll be better off buying a ps vita


Because Sony does...
They shown a lot of Vita exclusives yesterday. How many? like 0


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 10, 2014)

Qtis said:


> As mentioned in the Ars Livestream: "Nintendo was indeed exactly what you expect. Lots of first-party franchises you know and love, next to nothing from everyone else."
> 
> Not a bad direct at all, but all games were 2015 or later except for Hyrule Warriors and SSB.


 

So basically this. 







Shit. E3 was terrible this year. Didn't inspire any faith in this Gen for me from any of the companies that presented.


----------



## Tomobobo (Jun 10, 2014)

Pfff Captain Toad surprised the shit out of me.  I really enjoyed his adventures in SM3DW and I honestly thought that it could be a stand alone experience and I'm glad they did it.

Gamecube adapter for Wii U?  Jizz.

No F-Zero still..  Not gonna be..  Not ever..

But Star Fox!  At least there's Star Fox.. 

And the Zelda teaser looked SUPER GOOD idgaf.


----------



## Jean Karlo (Jun 10, 2014)

natkoden said:


> So it's a personal choice, then. Saying that Nintendo is not giving gamers a reason to own a Wii U is totally false. Zelda, X, Starfox, Smash, Bayonetta 2, etc. Don't like those games? Fine, like Reggie would say "not my problem".
> 
> it's not like they showed up empty handed, you know...



Umm yeah, that's why I said "doesn't give me a reason to buy a Wii u??" Emphasis in I said it was good, just short,  wish there where more games add in third party not financed by Nintendo



NahuelDS said:


> Because Sony does...
> They shown a lot of Vita exclusives yesterday. How many? like 0



Yes you are right but I have a good amount of games already for vita because of ps plus, and ps now is my buying trigger, for Wii u on the other hand I'll be waiting for smash (splatoon and hurdle warriors) to buy it..

Y'all taking this too personal, I just said I have more reasons to buy a ps vita earlier than a Wii u


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 10, 2014)

NahuelDS said:


> Because Sony does...
> They shown a lot of Vita exclusives yesterday. How many? like 0


 

"I can't think of a valid rebuttal so better point the finger elsewhere!"



NahuelDS said:


> don't waste your time, he just came here to troll like always


 
"He made a valid complaint and I have no rebuttal. Better just call him a troll!"

C'mon kid it's like you're not even trying.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 10, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> "I can't think of a valid rebuttal so better point the finger elsewhere!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lol you are so stupid


----------



## nonameboy (Jun 10, 2014)

the zelda tech demo from 2011 looked realy amazing, why nintendo uses again cell shading?? whyyyyyyyyy??? I'm really disapointed


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 10, 2014)

nonameboy said:


> the zelda tech demo from 2011 looked realy amazing, why nintendo uses again cell shading?? whyyyyyyyyy??? I'm really disapointed


 

Dude, it's not a big deal. Tech demos are never indicative of the final product, and there's no use judging a game before it gets released


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 10, 2014)

NahuelDS said:


> lol you are so stupid


 

Okay :^)

ANYWAY you all just now realized we still don't have Captain Falcon for Super Smash Bros.

Also is it just called "Super Smash Bros." or will it have a subtitle? Seems kinda goofy to call it "Super Smash Bros. U" or "Super Smash Bros. 3DS".


----------



## Chary (Jun 10, 2014)

I love the cell shading. I'm GLAD to see bright games like this and Sunset Overdrive. Twilight Princess felt like someone set my TV's video settings to AS DARK AS POSSIBLE.


----------



## Hyperstar96 (Jun 10, 2014)

Jean Karlo said:


> Umm yeah, that's why I said "doesn't give me a reason to buy a Wii u??" Emphasis in I said it was good, just short,  wish there where more games add in third party not financed by Nintendo



You're saying you would buy a Wii U if it had the exact same games as every other system? Instead of exclusives that you can't get anywhere else?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 10, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ANYWAY you all just now realized we still don't have Captain Falcon for Super Smash Bros.
> 
> Also is it just called "Super Smash Bros." or will it have a subtitle? Seems kinda goofy to call it "Super Smash Bros. U" or "Super Smash Bros. 3DS".


 
Captain Falcon soon come, save the best for last amirite? 

Also I think that is just what they are called, doesnt really bother me but eh.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 10, 2014)

Hyperstar96 said:


> You're saying you would buy a Wii U if it had the exact same games as every other system? Instead of exclusives that you can't get anywhere else?


 

Or you could buy a Wii U that has exclusives AND the same exact games as every other system but I guess that's too much to wish for?

Meanwhile the PS4 gets exclusives AND the exact same games as every other system. Hell I even think Sony has better IPs than Nintendo, I was more hyped for Uncharted 4 being revealed than any game in Nintendo's conference.



Black-Ice said:


> Captain Falcon soon come, save the best for last amirite?
> 
> 
> Also I think that is just what they are called, doesnt really bother me but eh.




If Captain Falcon ends up as DLC I'll literally shit myself laughing.

It's just weird that the other two went by "Melee" or "Brawl" but this just gets the same treatment as the first game. Makes it harder to reference. I guess it'll be like SSB2014 or SSB4?


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 10, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Aren't you also a proud Ouya owner?


Yes. I AM a proud OUYA owner? So what? Not everybody plays games in the same way nor does everybody have the same view about video games.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 10, 2014)

LightyKD said:


> Yes. I AM a proud OUYA owner? So what? Not everybody plays games in the same way nor does everybody have the same view about video games.


 



Not everyone plays games the same way Ouya owners do. Meaning they actually play games while Ouya owners can't.


----------



## Hyperstar96 (Jun 10, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Or you could buy a Wii U that has exclusives AND the same exact games as every other system but I guess that's too much to wish for?
> 
> Meanwhile the PS4 gets exclusives AND the exact same games as every other system. Hell I even think Sony has better IPs than Nintendo, I was more hyped for Uncharted 4 being revealed than any game in Nintendo's conference.
> 
> ...


What exclusives? I saw Uncharted, LBP and The Order, but that's it.


----------



## Qtis (Jun 10, 2014)

NahuelDS said:


> Because Sony does...
> 
> They shown a lot of Vita exclusives yesterday. How many? like 0



Since E3 isn't an event for the PSVita. It has always focused on the console line of the Playstation devices compared to handhelds. Gamescom 2014 is another matter.. But I digress.


----------



## naxil (Jun 10, 2014)

can't wait for zelda U more info...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 10, 2014)

Hyperstar96 said:


> What exclusives? I saw Uncharted, LBP and The Order, but that's it.


 

Let It Die (the new Suda51 game) and Ratchet and Clank remake (obviously) are confirmed exclusives, it's still up in the air whether Bloodborne and No Man's Sky are, as well as some indie shit. But it's more so a punch of those exclusives plus all the third party biggies like Call of Duty, MGSV, Destiny, Diablo III, etc.

My main point is why buy a Wii U for exclusives when you can get your share of exclusive games on a PS4 plus all the multiplats that you want.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 10, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> If Captain Falcon ends up as DLC I'll literally shit myself laughing.
> 
> It's just weird that the other two went by "Melee" or "Brawl" but this just gets the same treatment as the first game. Makes it harder to reference. I guess it'll be like SSB2014 or SSB4?


 
SSB DLC would kill me, like it would be the capcom way out I can't see them doing that heh 

Uhhh maybe they ran out of fight words like how pokemon ran out of colours.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 10, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Uhhh maybe they ran out of fight words like how pokemon ran out of colours.


 

They could just resort to Capcom-like titles like Super Smash Bros. Ultimate (because of that Wii U) or something. Or like "Showdown" would work well.


----------



## Ryo_kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Xenoblade is the best thing in that presentation
That's not to say the other aren't awesome tho. Nintendo delivered again.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 10, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Let It Die (the new Suda51 game) and Ratchet and Clank remake (obviously) are confirmed exclusives, it's still up in the air whether Bloodborne and No Man's Sky are, as well as some indie shit. But it's more so a punch of those exclusives plus all the third party biggies like Call of Duty, MGSV, Destiny, Diablo III, etc.
> 
> My main point is why buy a Wii U for exclusives when you can get your share of exclusive games on a PS4 plus all the multiplats that you want.


Bloodborne is being published by Sony and Japan Studios is helping so that's exclusive while No Man's Sky is a timed exclusive.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hyperstar96 said:


> You're saying you would buy a Wii U if it had the exact same games as every other system? Instead of exclusives that you can't get anywhere else?


Here's a thought, maybe it would be a better deal if the system offered everything other systems offer minus their exclusives _and_ Nintendo content? I know, sounds crazy, doesn't it?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 10, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Bloodborne is being published by Sony and Japan Studios is helping so that's exclusive while No Man's Sky is a timed exclusive.


 

Well kinda makes my mind made up on buying a PS4 then (although the XB1 never seemed my cup of tea) as Bloodborne should be good but I'm still torn on No Man's Sky. Interesting concept but whether the game will actually be fun is another thing.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 10, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Here's a thought, maybe it would be a better deal if the system offered everything other systems offer minus their exclusives _and_ Nintendo content? I know, sounds crazy, doesn't it?


 

Crazy? On GBATemp? Nah


----------



## Jean Karlo (Jun 10, 2014)

Hyperstar96 said:


> You're saying you would buy a Wii U if it had the exact same games as every other system? Instead of exclusives that you can't get anywhere else?


 If it had exclusives plus multi or exclusive third parties...

And I'm saying I will buy it once smash is it


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 10, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Crazy? On GBATemp? Nah


Essentially it's a choice between _"Nintendo exclusives and watered-down-and-few-and-far-between ports"_ and _"*Insert Company* exclusives and multiplatform titles"_, the rest is a matter of taste in games and technology.


----------



## Hyperstar96 (Jun 10, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Here's a thought, maybe it would be a better deal if the system offered everything other systems offer minus their exclusives _and_ Nintendo content? I know, sounds crazy, doesn't it?



Here's another thought, maybe Nintendo has been working to get third party devs (and they have lots of indies already), but third parties continue to decline it for petty reasons, just so Nintendo can be blamed for it? Sounds crazy, doesn't it? 

My point is that as long as you already have a PC or other system (mainly PC, since it has the best specs), you really can't use the "I wanna play multiplats" excuse. You play a system for its exclusives, and Nintendo was the only company that really delivered this time around.


----------



## XDel (Jun 10, 2014)

Well it looks like they are still trying to market the system as a Kid/Family friendly device, and avoid all content that might appeal to a broader crowd...

...which makes me wonder, why did they hire the Robot Chicken guys to entertain the crowd, and why feature Ice T as a playable Mii, when neither are or have ever been family or child friendly? Is this their way of marketing the unit to a "more mature" crowd?

 Well I will say that Zelda did look like it could appeal to a broader crowd base, but that was the only game, though that's not to say I am only interested in Zelda, I love some of those old cartoony looking games and am especially excited about Yoshi's Yarn, though still, if this presentation was an effort to appeal to a broader audience, I think they have failed.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hyperstar96 said:


> Here's another thought, maybe Nintendo has been working to get third party devs (and they have lots of indies already), but third parties continue to decline it for petty reasons, just so Nintendo can be blamed for it? Sounds crazy, doesn't it?
> 
> My point is that as long as you already have a PC or other system (mainly PC, since it has the best specs), you really can't use the "I wanna play multiplats" excuse. You play a system for its exclusives, and Nintendo was the only company that really delivered this time around.


Ah yes, _the Nintendo Victim Complex_. The whole world is against your favourite company, I'm sure this has _nothing_ to do with their crappy infrastructure _(there was some hubbub about feature integration in Nintendo Network)_ and historically unfavourable licensing deals. Developers will go wherever they can make money - if Nintendo's giving them a hard time doing that then they will obviously ignore the platform that gives them petty profits.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 10, 2014)

The conference was actually pretty solid, better than I expected.

Xenoblade X looks nice (except for those ass character models), Zelda looks chill although I would have preferred the more "realistic" art-style they showed before and Bayonetta 2 coming with the first game means I'm definitely going to get it.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jun 10, 2014)

That was pure awesome.


----------



## mightymuffy (Jun 10, 2014)

XDel said:


> Well it looks like they are still trying to market the system as a Kid/Family friendly device, and avoid all content that might appeal to a broader crowd...
> 
> ...which makes me wonder, why did they hire the Robot Chicken guys to entertain the crowd, and why feature Ice T as a playable Mii, when neither are or have ever been family or child friendly? Is this their way of marketing the unit to a "more mature" crowd?


 
Come on mon it made for a change: Nintendo expects the big gamers (for which e3 is really for), have already sat through 2, possibly all 4, me-too presentations - that's 3-7 hours of some dev waffling on about their game, rinse & repeat. It's not gonna go down as something I'll never forget , but it made a nice change!
And I'm not that sure about the family only audience with Bayonetta 2 anyway, the first one was never a game I'd fire up in front of me bible bashing mother that's for sure, and this looks no different.....

.....Agreed with Yoshi though! STILL love Kirby's Epic Yarn, if they reproduce some of the ideas that had and mix it in with a platformer to rival the first Yoshi's Island we could be in for something really special. Want a bit more of a challenge this time though - Epic Yarn was all about your score, keep that to that game please lads


----------



## Ulieq (Jun 10, 2014)

Nintendo should Bring mario makers to ps4 and xbone.


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 10, 2014)

starfox is still in development so its not going to be shown today


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 10, 2014)

Ulieq said:


> Nintendo should Bring mario makers to ps4 and xbone.


 

How about no. Nintendo games for Nintendo consoles.


----------



## Ulieq (Jun 10, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> How about no. Nintendo games for Nintendo consoles.


 

How about no, Nintendo games for all peoples.



keven3477 said:


> starfox is still in development so its not going to be shown today


 

Let's just pray the next Starfox isn't some moronic touch screen game like the NDS version.......my god.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 10, 2014)

Ulieq said:


> How about no, Nintendo games for all peoples.


 
Do you have any comprehension of how to run a business?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 10, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Do you have any comprehension of how to run a business?


Many people share the opinion that Nintendo has lost the capability to deliver appropriate hardware and should switch strictly to software development, their greatest asset - can't blame them for that.


----------



## Gh0sti (Jun 10, 2014)

will the Mii Fighters take up 3 character slots or just 1??


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 10, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Many people share the opinion that Nintendo has lost the capability to deliver appropriate hardware and should switch strictly to software development, their greatest asset - can't blame them for that.


 
And i'm sure Nintendo laugh at those people in their boardrooms.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 10, 2014)

Gh0sti said:


> will the Mii Fighters take up 3 character slots or just 1??


Judging by what they've said, you can make your own Mii fighters with unique movesets, their categories are for the most part irrelevant... so they'll probaby be in a different menu altogether - I guess we'll see.




Black-Ice said:


> And i'm sure Nintendo laugh at those people in their boardrooms.


Judging by how badly the Wii U is tanking _(with the occasional increase in sales when a good game comes out every blue moon)_ I'm sure their accountants don't.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 10, 2014)

Ulieq said:


> How about no, Nintendo games for all peoples.


 
If people can beg Nintendo games on other consoles, people have the same right to beg Sony/MS games on Nintendo consoles. The one-sided port-begging is bullshit. People can beg Nintendo games to be on other consoles, but not the opposite, see, that's one-sided. Nintendo doesn't belong on other consoles, and it never will. Tough luck, buddy.

Too bad, so sad. Don't like it, get a Nintendo console.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 10, 2014)

I was pretty disappointed by the cel-shading technique that they are using for Zelda.  Normally I don't care about graphics much, but I really think it matters when it comes to style.  The more realistic style that they used for OoT/MM/TP helped you immerse yourself in the game.  When it's cartoony, I just can't get into it.

But yeah, just ignore Guild McCommunist.  He loves trolling, then pulls a "I don't want to be taken seriously" attitude when everyone gets sick of him.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 10, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> I was pretty disappointed by the cel-shading technique that they are using for Zelda. Normally I don't care about graphics much, but I really think it matters when it comes to style. The more realistic style that they used for OoT/MM/TP helped you immerse yourself in the game. When it's cartoony, I just can't get into it.
> 
> But yeah, just ignore Guild McCommunist. He loves trolling, then pulls a "I don't want to be taken seriously" attitude when everyone gets sick of him.


 

Well, the game itself I'm sure will be just fine, it's like a mix between cel shading but then it's not, a mix of two styles it seems. And I hope we hear the rest of Super Smash Bros. roster, there are a few characters I hope make it in.  And yes, I went ahead and already did what you suggested in the latter part


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jun 10, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> But yeah, just ignore Guild McCommunist. He loves trolling, then pulls a "I don't want to be taken seriously" attitude when everyone gets sick of him.


QFFT


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 10, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, the game itself I'm sure will be just fine, it's like a mix between cel shading but then it's not, a mix of two styles it seems. And I hope we hear the rest of Super Smash Bros. roster, there are a few characters I hope make it in.  And yes, I went ahead and already did what you suggested in the latter part


Yeah, I could be entirely wrong.  However, Twilight Princess was the last 3D Zelda game that I loved though, and a good part of that was the style.  I don't think action games should be cheery.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jun 10, 2014)

My gawd gimme those gaems already Nintendo!! xD


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 10, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Not everyone plays games the same way Ouya owners do. Meaning they actually play games while Ouya owners can't.






"Don't feed trolls. Don't feed trolls. Don't feed trolls"

Moving on! The only thing I could have wished for was an update on new console features. Nintendo TVii could use a face lift. It's useful but slow and feeling a bit dated.


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 10, 2014)

Ninty won the E3 for me
Xenoblade Chronicles X looks just soo... Argh! my pants!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 10, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> I was pretty disappointed by the cel-shading technique that they are using for Zelda. Normally I don't care about graphics much, but I really think it matters when it comes to style. The more realistic style that they used for OoT/MM/TP helped you immerse yourself in the game. When it's cartoony, I just can't get into it.


Voice of reason. Thank you.

Mind you, TP was perhaps a bit _too_ gloomy for its own good, it almost felt like Shadow of the Colossus at times and could've used more colour... Not _this_ much though.


----------



## osirisjem (Jun 10, 2014)

T-hug said:


> -New Toad game - Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker​View attachment 8337


 

trailer for Toad: TT
http://www.gameinformer.com/b/news/archive/2014/06/10/6844464.aspx

?  Does this look like Super Mario Galaxy but with Toad ?
Super Toad Galaxy ?


----------



## mightymuffy (Jun 10, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> I was pretty disappointed by the cel-shading technique that they are using for Zelda. Normally I don't care about graphics much, but I really think it matters when it comes to style. The more realistic style that they used for OoT/MM/TP helped you immerse yourself in the game. When it's cartoony, I just can't get into it.


 
The world itself looked great in my opinion (maybe need to tone the colours down a tiny bit though), but Link & Baddie looked horrendous in this viewing. Honestly if they used the Kingdoms of Amalur or Fable character style that would've been better!



Foxi4 said:


> Mind you, TP was perhaps a bit _too_ gloomy for its own good, it almost felt like Shadow of the Colossus at times and could've used more colour... Not _this_ much though.


Agreed. TP was too gloomy... the early Zelda U mockup vid showed a very Ocarina/MM Link - this would've been perfect, and would probably still have fit with the scenery we've just seen (minus a bit of colour like I said earlier!)

Early days though! Perhaps character models aren't up to scratch yet?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 10, 2014)

I liked the gloom of Twilight Princess, but only because it matched so well with the story.  During cheerier times, the colors came out too.  Here's a great example:

The world (and I don't just mean the Twilight Realm) changes, along with the music, to match the scenario.

I can't see it doing well in other games, but the tech demo (from 2011?) they had was a great balance of colors IMO.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 10, 2014)

mightymuffy said:


> Agreed. TP was too gloomy... the early Zelda U mockup vid showed a very Ocarina/MM Link - this would've been perfect, and would probably still have fit with the scenery we've just seen (minus a bit of colour like I said earlier!)
> 
> Early days though! Perhaps character models aren't up to scratch yet?


The Zelda tech demo looked gorgeous, if that was the game's final look then it'd be a mighty-fine game. I'm sure the game will go through some further tweaking, but I don't think they'll change art direction now - this seems to be in-tune with their latest Zelda releases.


JoostinOnline said:


> I liked the gloom of Twilight Princess, but only because it matched so well with the story. During cheerier times, the colors came out too. Here's a great example: The world (and I don't just mean the Twilight Realm) changes, along with the music, to match the scenario.
> 
> I can't see it doing well in other games, but the tech demo (from 2011?) they had was a great balance of colors IMO.


Yeah, the colours do come out, but they're somewhat ruined by this overwhelming bloom effect that makes them look washed out rather than vibrant. I see your point though and I agree that the Zelda tech demo looked fantastic.


----------



## XDel (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm equally UN-excited about Bayonetta 2, and also was not impressed when I watched my friend play part 1. I was more entertained in the 80's watching Don Bluth's Dragon's Lair in action. 




mightymuffy said:


> Come on mon it made for a change: Nintendo expects the big gamers (for which e3 is really for), have already sat through 2, possibly all 4, me-too presentations - that's 3-7 hours of some dev waffling on about their game, rinse & repeat. It's not gonna go down as something I'll never forget , but it made a nice change!
> And I'm not that sure about the family only audience with Bayonetta 2 anyway, the first one was never a game I'd fire up in front of me bible bashing mother that's for sure, and this looks no different.....
> 
> .....Agreed with Yoshi though! STILL love Kirby's Epic Yarn, if they reproduce some of the ideas that had and mix it in with a platformer to rival the first Yoshi's Island we could be in for something really special. Want a bit more of a challenge this time though - Epic Yarn was all about your score, keep that to that game please lads


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 10, 2014)

Can't wait to get my hands on both Bayonetta games. Sucks that I have to get a retail copy to own the two. There is a eShop confirmation for the first game and the second one comes solo on eShop. I really hope piracy kicks in soon.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 10, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Uhhh maybe they ran out of fight words like how pokemon ran out of colours.


 

Super Smash Bros. Rumble
Super Smash Bros. Blitz
Super Smash Bros. Deathmatch
Super Smash Bros. Fisticuffs
Super Smash Bros. Kerfuffle
Super Smash Bros. Backstreet Boogie

I've got you covered for, like, six generations, Nintendo. You're welcome.



LightyKD said:


> "Don't feed trolls. Don't feed trolls. Don't feed trolls"


 

Disliking the Ouya is trolling now? Ruh roh...


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 10, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Yeah, the colours do come out, but they're somewhat ruined by this overwhelming bloom effect that makes them look washed out rather than vibrant.


I noticed that in a lot of Wii and GC games.  I think it was an attempt to hide the jaggies.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 10, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Super Smash Bros. Rumble
> Super Smash Bros. Blitz
> Super Smash Bros. Deathmatch
> Super Smash Bros. Fisticuffs
> ...


 
Personally, I wanted Super Smash Bros. Donnybrook.


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 10, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Super Smash Bros. Rumble


 
Now that sound familiar.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 10, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> I noticed that in a lot of Wii and GC games.  I think it was an attempt to hide the jaggies.


That is indeed the case and it does the job well as jaggies do seem nicely curved, but colour saturation and image sharpness suffers greatly, so the tool has to be used in moderation.


----------



## natkoden (Jun 10, 2014)

I see a pattern here...

Wikipedia Guy, Mcwhatevernotfunny and the oner one that also tries to be funny all share the same color, orange.







Yup.

Just the dumb part though...


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm watching them showcase all of the games right now, pretty neat. The new Zelda game looks absolutely phenomenal, and I've never really played much of any Zelda games, nor a single Dynasty Warriors game (what my friends tell me it's based off of). They've got Mario Maker on right now and it's pretty awesome to watch. But a question to be raised, is it going to have a world-wide community-created level browser (or shareable at all)? Would seem pretty silly if that's region locked...

I wanted to do stuff to my car today. Not happening at this rate lol.



Gahars said:


> [...]
> Disliking the Ouya is trolling now? Ruh roh...


 

There's a noticeable difference between disliking a console and relentlessly bagging on someone for enjoying it.


----------



## osirisjem (Jun 10, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> And i'm sure Nintendo laugh at those people in their boardrooms.


 
I'll guarantee you there is no laughing in Nintendo boardrooms.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 11, 2014)

natkoden said:


> I see a pattern here...
> 
> Wikipedia Guy, Mcwhatevernotfunny and the oner one that also tries to be funny all share the same color, orange.
> 
> ...



I had not even commented yet, mainly as I had not seen the direct. Anyway Nintendo was never the main attraction in their own consoles for me, especially on the handhelds, and now they lost that I am happy enough to watch them disappear or, perhaps better in some ways, go software only.

Also good to know Guild can still get them to come out of the woodwork. We had feared his more backseat approach in recent months might have dulled that edge but we would have been wrong.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 11, 2014)

natkoden said:


> I see a pattern here... Wikipedia Guy, Mcwhatevernotfunny and the oner one that also tries to be funny all share the same color, orange. Yup. Just the dumb part though...


I don't see what's your problem, I think the presentation was fine, or rather, the Digital Event was since Nintendo doesn't do the stage game anymore. The intro was funny in a cringy way, the Robot Chicken sections were entertaining _(even if a tad out of place considering the fact that Robot Chicken is mostly associated with adult entertainment)_ and they've showcased a modest but sufficient amount of material. I liked Nintendo's event, I expected far less from them this year. That doesn't mean that I'm going to be any less critical of what I think they're doing wrong, however the fact that the marketing team stopped turning around in their seats while playing with office equipment and actually did their job for once is appreciated.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 11, 2014)

First, I'll give credit where credit is due:
The presentation was solid. It wasn't better than Microsoft and Sony, but it wasn't worse either. I'd call it a three way tie in that nobody presented exceptionally strong material. I'm tempted to give a slight edge to Sony for giving more solid details on PS Now, but isn't as if that was a lot of brand new information.

Criticism:
Nintendo barely gave me any surprises, and even the surprises were hit or miss first party content. The third party games they showed off were things we've known were coming for a long time now and still won't be here for awhile yet, and otherwise it's just different versions of all of the first party games we've been playing in different forms for decades now. The new Zelda just looks like Zelda, big woop, and it was expected since Nintendo has something Zelda related to show off just about every year. About the only third party offerings they discussed were Bayonetta 2 and the new Xenoblade. Even if they are good, that is pretty much all of the decent third party games the Wii U has coming. To me, that doesn't make for a strong presentation, but rather grim tidings for Wii U owners hoping for some recovery with the third party developers.

To end on a positive note, I'll definitely be picking up a couple of the Gamecube controllers when they come out. My old official controllers are getting pretty worn out, and getting new, official Gamecube controllers is a pain in the ass these days. This will be a convenient excuse to upgrade my old controller collection a bit.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 11, 2014)

Agreeing with most of what Nathan Drake said, although the Toad game was a pretty nice surprise out of nowhere. Initially I thought _"meh"_ and hoped that it's just Super Mario World 3D DLC, but after seeing some gameplay footage it grew onto me. As for the controllers, I hope to get matching four - I only have two Gamecube controllers and they're not matching colours, they're cranking up my OCD to no end for 12 years and counting _(I mean the black GC ones with the Smash logo, not the wireless ones. Are those still a rumour?)_.


----------



## McHaggis (Jun 11, 2014)

It's a shame about the lack of third party stuff, but there's still a lot of great Nintendo stuff to look forward to.  The announcement of Uncharted 4 means I'll be buying a PS4 next year anyway, so as far as I'm concerned I'll get the best of both worlds.



Foxi4 said:


> Agreeing with most of what Nathan Drake said, although the Toad game was a pretty nice surprise out of nowhere. Initially I thought _"meh"_ and hoped that it's just Super Mario World 3D DLC, but after seeing some gameplay footage it grew onto me. As for the controllers, I hope to get matching four - I only have two Gamecube controllers and they're not matching colours, they're cranking up my OCD to no end for 12 years and counting _(I mean the black GC ones with the Smash logo, not the wireless ones. Are those still a rumour?)_.


 
Black controllers with the smash logo are confirmed and will launch at $29.99 alongside the $19.99 adapter.  No price for Europe (probably just swap the USD symbol for a GBP symbol and add 5.00 for EUR )


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 11, 2014)

McHaggis said:


> Black controllers with the smash logo are confirmed and will launch at $29.99 alongside the $19.99 adapter. No price for Europe (probably just swap the USD symbol for a GBP symbol and add 5.00 for EUR )


_*Rubs hands together with a maniacal smile*_ Good... good...


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm legitimately interested to see how long it takes until the GC to USB adapter works on a computer. Would be the first reliable, good adapter for those controllers for a computer.

Also what use they'll have in other games.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh man, New Zelda and that Toad game really have me hyped.

Only these two games i'm interested in for the Wii U. Open world Zelda, so much gorgeous details going on and the art style is incredible.

If the new Zelda game delivers, I'd gladly purchase a Wii U.


----------



## IBNobody (Jun 11, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> First, I'll give credit where credit is due:
> About the only third party offerings they discussed were Bayonetta 2 and the new Xenoblade.


 
Monolithsoft (Xenoblade) is owned by Nintendo. So... Just Bayonetta 2?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 11, 2014)

IBNobody said:


> Monolithsoft (Xenoblade) is owned by Nintendo. So... Just Bayonetta 2?


Ohhh, I did not know that one. Another nail in the third party coffin.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 11, 2014)

IBNobody said:


> Monolithsoft (Xenoblade) is owned by Nintendo. So... Just Bayonetta 2?


No they aren't. The majority of their games aren't even for Nintendo consoles.

Edit: Nevermind, guess Nintendo bought them a few years back. They still have tons of support from second party and indie devs though.

Edit 2: You're also forgetting Bayonetta 1.


----------



## tecra_a8 (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh man... Only 4 games for 3DS on the show??? And thats been announced before...
r u serious nintendo????


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jun 11, 2014)

tecra_a8 said:


> Oh man... Only 4 games for 3DS on the show??? And thats been announced before...
> r u serious nintendo????


They've given E3 to the 3DS since 2012 and people complained about not focusing on the Wii U, and the 3DS is fine for now, let the console have the spotlight for fuck's sake


----------



## duffmmann (Jun 11, 2014)

Very strong showing.  Nothing was showcased that I had zero interest in.  So I'd call it a win of a presentation.



tecra_a8 said:


> Oh man... Only 4 games for 3DS on the show??? And thats been announced before...
> r u serious nintendo????


 
3DS isn't struggling.  To show off a lot of 3DS games today would be like trying desperately to get people to eat food from McDonalds.


----------



## Tigran (Jun 11, 2014)

Just want to point out Devil's Third to people who say there are -no- third party exclusive games.

Hey.. it's not much.. but it is there.


----------



## anhminh (Jun 11, 2014)

Why is there no JRPG show in E3?
Is it because this is Western conference or just because they don't have it?


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 11, 2014)

anhminh said:


> Why is there no JRPG show in E3?
> Is it because this is Western conference or just because they don't have it?


 
uhm, Xenoblade and Pokemon are not JRPG's or what?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 11, 2014)

anhminh said:


> Why is there no JRPG show in E3?
> Is it because this is Western conference or just because they don't have it?


Xenoblade Chronicles X.


----------



## Tigran (Jun 11, 2014)

But.. But.. They are on Nintendo consoles... That means they don't count.. Since all nintendo consoles suck! And even thought they are the only ones to show a lot of actual gameplay footage instead of CGI trailers... they have obviously been doing nothing and are stupid!


----------



## Jean Karlo (Jun 11, 2014)

So guys!! Pac man and mr game and watch where just confirmed to be on the new smash!! Pacman is based on the Pac man world design but it's move are supposed to replicate the 8 bits one


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 11, 2014)

Jean Karlo said:


> So guys!! Pac man and mr game and watch where just confirmed to be on the new smash!! Pacman is based on the Pac man world design but it's move are supposed to replicate the 8 bits one


Let's hope Captain Falcon, Ganondorf and a few others get announced





Tigran said:


> I'm really flabbergasted by the assumption that Captian Falcon won't be in the game.


 
How many are in the roster now, do you think it'll exceed Brawl's list of characters?


----------



## Tigran (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm really flabbergasted by the assumption that Captian Falcon won't be in the game.


----------



## Duo8 (Jun 11, 2014)

Anyone dislike the fact that Link isn't wearing his usual outfit?



Spoiler



And the fact that he's looking more and more like a trap with each version?


----------



## Traversal (Jun 11, 2014)

Duo8 said:


> Anyone dislike the fact that Link isn't wearing his usual outfit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

It's probably his pre-adventure outfit before he somehow gains his usual one, like in the past few games.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 11, 2014)

Tigran said:


> I'm really flabbergasted by the assumption that Captian Falcon won't be in the game.


 

Just watch, Captain Falcon will be DLC and Nintendo will charge you out the ass! Bwa ha ha!


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 11, 2014)

LightyKD said:


> Just watch, Captain Falcon will be DLC and Nintendo will charge you out the ass! Bwa ha ha!


Nintendo doesn't try to cheat you by making you buy DLC for the full game experience.

Joostin empties his bank account so he can afford all the Amiibo figurines for Smash Bros.


----------



## ResleyZ (Jun 11, 2014)

Jean Karlo said:


> So guys!! Pac man and mr game and watch where just confirmed to be on the new smash!! Pacman is based on the Pac man world design but it's move are supposed to replicate the 8 bits one


waitwaitwaitwaitwaitwait

Pac-Man in SSBU? I wonder how this'll work out..


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 11, 2014)

Not a fan of Pacman being a playable character.  He just doesn't seem to fit, in my opinion.  Would've made a great assist trophy, though.


----------



## ResleyZ (Jun 11, 2014)

After seeing the trailer, he seems like a pretty fun character to play against, since he has a diversity of attacks. I like how they have different mascots from different companies. Especially the older mascots.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 11, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> Not a fan of Pacman being a playable character. He just doesn't seem to fit, in my opinion. Would've made a great assist trophy, though.


 

I mean, I guess it makes sense since it's Namco-Bandai making the game, but still, would've liked Lloyd Irving.


----------



## ResleyZ (Jun 11, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> I mean, I guess it makes sense since it's Namco-Bandai making the game, but still, would've liked Lloyd Irving.


I did not know that Bandai-Namco (yeeee) assisted in making SSBU. Lloyd in SSBU would be pretty epic, though I would prefer Kite from .hack//, which is one of the best PS2 series ever. If it would be a Tales of character, I'd rather have Emil from Symphonia: Dawn of the New World.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 11, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> I mean, I guess it makes sense since it's Namco-Bandai making the game, but still, would've liked Lloyd Irving.


I think third-party characters need more history to warrant getting into Smash Bros.  I'd rather see roster spots going to some characters from other Nintendo franchises.  I feel Xenoblade could use representation (it would probably have to be Shulk because he's the protagonist, but I wouldn't mind seeing someone like Melia who could lead to an interesting move set).


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 11, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> I think third-party characters need more history to warrant getting into Smash Bros. I'd rather see roster spots going to some characters from other Nintendo franchises. I feel Xenoblade could use representation (it would probably have to be Shulk because he's the protagonist, but I wouldn't mind seeing someone like Melia who could lead to an interesting move set).


 

I feel we could use an entry from Star Fox Adventures (well, her Assault iteration anyway), she along with a few others, were cut from Brawl before release.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 11, 2014)

does it mention if mp 10 has online support? not getting it if it don't


----------



## ResleyZ (Jun 11, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> does it mention if mp 10 has online support? not getting it if it don't


They didn't mention anything like that, and I don't think it'll be the case. Mario Party is meant to play with friends local.
It has Bowser as a playable character, which is nice, I guess..


----------



## heartgold (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh guys, there's a roundtable tonight for a big unannounced 3DS game tonight for 90mins.

What could it be???


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jun 11, 2014)

Yoshi game - Yes!
Kirby game - Yes it if doesn't always rely on using the stylus and rather the traditional controls.
Zelda Hyrule Warriors - Fuck that, I don't want a Dynasty Warriors Zelda game.
Captain Toad - Never thought he'd get his own game, well, I might buy but not at launch.
Smash 4 - It's a must buy!
Bayonetta 2 - Includes the first one, trailer was awesome and I'm excited as hell to get my hands on it!
Nintendo small figures - I really want them and hope there'll be Mega Man, Pac-Man and Sonic figures too for Smash 4.
Splatoon - Reminded me of Xbox One's Sunset Overdrive (by Insomniac) by how colourful, fun and different it is from the rest of the other shooters out there. I liked it and definitely will be looking forward to this new title!
Devil's Third - While it didn't appear on E3's video I watched, the trailer was pretty fookin' badass! Badass like MadWorld!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jun 11, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Yoshi game - Yes!
> *Kirby game - Yes it if doesn't always rely on using the stylus and rather the traditional controls.*
> Zelda Hyrule Warriors - Fuck that, I don't want a Dynasty Warriors Zelda game.
> Captain Toad - Never thought he'd get his own game, well, I might buy but not at launch.
> ...


 
Well, it seems to be a sequel to the DS Game _Canvas Curse_, so it'll probably be using the stylus as main controls.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 11, 2014)

that's exactly what it will be like whole game will pretty much be played on the gpad


----------



## Arras (Jun 11, 2014)

Palutena and the Miis in Smash seem kind of interesting with the customisable moves. More characters anyway <3 Also, Pacman is neat.
Splatoon looks interesting but I don't have a WiiU so eh. Nearly the only thing I care about is Smash news.


----------



## Ryupower (Jun 11, 2014)

Pac-man
http://www.smashbros.com/us/characters/pac-man.html


----------



## ResleyZ (Jun 11, 2014)

Ryupower said:


> Pac-man
> http://www.smashbros.com/us/characters/pac-man.html


I really wonder how Kirby would look when swallowing Pac-Man.

EDIT:
Nevermind, they already posted a picture of it.


Spoiler: not quite what I expected


----------



## ForteGospel (Jun 11, 2014)

the 80's at their best:






also ms. game and watch confirmed?


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm kinda disappointed with Pacman. This like on those characters I would not want to see in a smash brothers game.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 11, 2014)

ForteGospel said:


> the 80's at their best:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's fucking epic!!!!

Sonic is from the 90s, but that's okay


----------



## heartgold (Jun 11, 2014)

heartgold said:


> Oh guys, there's a roundtable tonight for a big unannounced 3DS game tonight for 90mins.
> 
> What could it be???


 
Bumping.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 11, 2014)

At this rate, Nintendo needs to call the next Smash Bros: Nintendo VS. Everyone and just do a half Nintendo, half 3rd party roster.


----------



## Arras (Jun 11, 2014)

LightyKD said:


> At this rate, Nintendo needs to call the next Smash Bros: Nintendo VS. Everyone and just do a half Nintendo, half 3rd party roster.


To be fair as of now three out of the 33 announced characters (if you count Game and Watch shows in the Pacman trailer it's 34 but he isn't officially announced) are third party (and all of them extremely well known classics). I'm willing to bet this isn't the final roster either (I REALLY doubt they'd cut Captain Falcon for one) so there's really not that many third party characters.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 11, 2014)

frigging pac man you got to be kidding me...


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 11, 2014)

ForteGospel said:


> the 80's at their best:


 
Except sonic is a 90's charecter


----------



## Jean Karlo (Jun 11, 2014)

Personal opinion: I love Pac man being in smash, is like the ultimate mascots cross over ..

On another note, for brawl they didn't show all characters before releasing, I'm really hoping for snake to come back or bayonetta even


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 11, 2014)

amiibos will add over 9000 new characters!


----------



## Vipera (Jun 11, 2014)

If they remove Falco and Wolf to make space for Rosalina and Wii Fit Trainer I will be pissed off.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 11, 2014)

Tigran said:


> Just want to point out Devil's Third to people who say there are -no- third party exclusive games.
> 
> Hey.. it's not much.. but it is there.


 

I forgot Devil's Third was even a game and I kinda forget what's even the big deal about it.



natkoden said:


> I see a pattern here...
> 
> Wikipedia Guy, Mcwhatevernotfunny and the oner one that also tries to be funny all share the same color, orange.
> 
> ...


 

IT'S THE GRAND CONSPIRACY. THE ILLUMINATI OF GBATEMP.

Anyway, they don't need to show 3DS stuff honestly. It still gets a somewhat consistent flow of games and it's not the console that is dying. They probably focused on the Wii U because it needs the most help.

Remember when like last E3 everyone thought Sony was going to have a big Vita show to save the console and jack shit was announced? They didn't want that.

And you're getting Pokemon, something that'll keep the system alive for a while again. Stop complaining.


----------



## Arras (Jun 11, 2014)

Vipera said:


> If they remove Falco and Wolf to make space for Rosalina and Wii Fit Trainer I will be pissed off.


I never was a fan of those characters, they always felt way too similar (Fox and Falco especially, Wolf a bit less so). I'm willing to bet that if they don't appear as separate characters Falco and Wolf's special moves will be available as alternate specials for Fox through the customization though.


----------



## Judas18 (Jun 11, 2014)

heartgold said:


> Bumping.


 
Ah where did you hear this?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 11, 2014)

Ulieq said:


> Let's just pray the next Starfox isn't some moronic touch screen game like the NDS version.......my god.


 
I agree, that iteration of Star Fox was absolutely abortive. Yes, and if anyone thinks Star Fox Adventures is the worst part of the series, this one takes the cake.



Bladexdsl said:


> amiibos will add over 9000 new characters!


I thought you can't control those characters (computer controlled), right?


----------



## Arras (Jun 11, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> I agree, that iteration of Star Fox was absolutely abortive. Yes, and if anyone thinks Star Fox Adventures is the worst part of the series, this one takes the cake.
> 
> 
> I thought you can't control those characters (computer controlled), right?


You can't, and from what's currently known they won't add characters. They're just like a pet AI thing you can fight against that levels up.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 11, 2014)

Arras said:


> You can't, and from what's currently known they won't add characters. They're just like a pet AI thing you can fight against that levels up.


oh that's good than....still not buying them


----------



## drakorex (Jun 11, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> amiibos will add over 9000 new characters!


Goku confirmed? =D


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 11, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> oh that's good than....still not buying them


 

Though DLC is still a viable way to go for characters that can be played.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jun 11, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:


> Well, it seems to be a sequel to the DS Game _Canvas Curse_, so it'll probably be using the stylus as main controls.


 
Well, that's a shame. :-/ No pre-order from me.



ForteGospel said:


> the 80's at their best:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Awesome! Those good ol' times all into one game!



LightyKD said:


> At this rate, Nintendo needs to call the next Smash Bros: Nintendo VS. Everyone and just do a half Nintendo, half 3rd party roster.


 
They should hire Capcom's development team behind the crossover games for it because they pretty much nail it always.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jun 11, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Well, that's a shame. :-/ No pre-order from me.


 
That rainbow rope mechanic is a crucial one for those games, and it'd be weird to make those lines without a stylus, right?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jun 11, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:


> That rainbow rope mechanic is a crucial one for those games, and it'd be weird to make those lines without a stylus, right?


 
I'm just used more to pick up the controller and play the game without really using the stylus too much.

The only game that I've used the stylus a bit was in LCU to move around the map.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jun 11, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> I'm just used more to pick up the controller and play the game without really using the stylus too much.
> 
> The only game that I've used the stylus a bit was in LCU to move around the map.


 
Yeah, I understand your point. This sadly isn't for you then, but it's also not a traditional Kirby game, but a spinoff, as you'd know by now. Maybe there is a normal one coming up in the future.


----------



## Arras (Jun 11, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> I'm just used more to pick up the controller and play the game without really using the stylus too much.
> 
> The only game that I've used the stylus a bit was in LCU to move around the map.


Have you ever played Canvas Curse for the DS? The game is pretty much 100% stylus controlled. The DS one was pretty good though, IMO it deserved a sequel at some point. And it's a breath of fresh air from the normal Kirby games, even if it has been done once before.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jun 11, 2014)

I haven't but the idea to play this game on a home console on the GamePad than the TV is a bit disappointing although I can see why it's how this game works better with it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 11, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> Not a fan of Pacman being a playable character. He just doesn't seem to fit, in my opinion. Would've made a great assist trophy, though.


To be fair, most of Smash characters _"don't fit"_, the whole concept is supposed to be a _"bizarre mix of franchises"_. Think back to Solid Snake.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 11, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> To be fair, most of Smash characters _"don't fit"_, the whole concept is supposed to be a _"bizarre mix of franchises"_. Think back to Solid Snake.


I wasn't big on Solid Snake, either.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 11, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> I wasn't big on Solid Snake, either.


...he didn't fit the overall setting either, perhaps that's why. Then again, you can say the same thing about the Fire Emblem characters or Samus for that matter.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 11, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> I wasn't big on Solid Snake, either.


 

I want Solid Snake back!


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 12, 2014)

Amiibos will be a great way to distribute event Pokemons... think about it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 12, 2014)

LightyKD said:


> I want Solid Snake back!


 
I'm kind of hoping for Big Boss this time especially since Konami released MGS3D.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 12, 2014)

Are Amiibos allowed online?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jun 12, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> Are Amiibos allowed online?


 

I don't have any facts which say otherwise, but I think they won't, as it would be unfair to those online, who don't have Amiibos.


----------



## ForteGospel (Jun 12, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:


> I don't have any facts which say otherwise, but I think they won't, as it would be unfair to those online, who don't have Amiibos.


i dont see any problem in "for fun" mode


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jun 12, 2014)

ForteGospel said:


> i dont see any problem in "for fun" mode


 

Ah right, I forgot that "for fun" is also online.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm a bit bitter that Nintendo has been working on developing a Captain Toad game but Metroid? Nope..

What a bunch of horse's ass bullshit this is. Captain Toad levels were perfectly fine as they were in Mario 3D World but it didn't deserve to have its own game.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 12, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:


> Ah right, I forgot that "for fun" is also online.


True, but Miis aren't allowed, so that why was curious.


----------



## Arras (Jun 12, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> I'm a bit bitter that Nintendo has been working on developing a Captain Toad game but Metroid? Nope..
> 
> What a bunch of horse's ass bullshit this is. Captain Toad levels were perfectly fine as they were in Mario 3D World but it didn't deserve to have its own game.


Note that a captain toad game is also a gazillion times easier to create and may even be fairly profitable considering it uses a well known Mario character.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 13, 2014)

nintendo won e3 this time


----------



## ForteGospel (Jun 13, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> I'm a bit bitter that Nintendo has been working on developing a Captain Toad game but Metroid? Nope..
> 
> What a bunch of horse's ass bullshit this is. Captain Toad levels were perfectly fine as they were in Mario 3D World but it didn't deserve to have its own game.


actually lots of fans were asking for a captain toad stand alone, even if it was some kind of dlc.

that game is all about puzzles instead of platformers...


----------



## boombox (Jun 13, 2014)

I can't wait for Captain Toad, Mario Maker and Zelda - Quite alot of great games Nintendo showed this year! Excited


----------



## osirisjem (Jun 13, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> nintendo won e3 this time


 
That just makes E3 even more irrelevant.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 13, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> I'm a bit bitter that Nintendo has been working on developing a Captain Toad game but Metroid? Nope..
> 
> What a bunch of horse's ass bullshit this is. Captain Toad levels were perfectly fine as they were in Mario 3D World but it didn't deserve to have its own game.


 

Captain Toad >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Metroid.

No offense but everyone complains about Nintendo not trying to expand into new IPs (and rightfully so) but then turn around and complain that they're not making all their old IPs again.

Nintendo won't stop making Metroid, they'll make one, just not right now. Trying new things, like Captain Toad, is good.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jun 13, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Captain Toad >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Metroid.
> 
> No offense but everyone complains about Nintendo not trying to expand into new IPs (and rightfully so) but then turn around and complain that they're not making all their old IPs again.
> 
> Nintendo won't stop making Metroid, they'll make one, just not right now. Trying new things, like Captain Toad, is good.


I agree, and Nintendo probably wants the Metroid IP to stay low for a while anyway after Other M


----------



## weatMod (Jun 13, 2014)

whatever happend to  LOZ MM 3DS ? they prety much confirmed it , but when do they plan on an official announcement
nintedno is too slow


----------



## Qtis (Jun 13, 2014)

weatMod said:


> whatever happend to LOZ MM 3DS ? they prety much confirmed it , but when do they plan on an official announcement
> nintedno is too slow


 
Not happening this E3, but then again, E3 isn't the only place Nintendo has new product announcements. It'll most certainly come along in the future


----------



## Ryupower (Jun 13, 2014)

when you use the smash amiibo you summon an AI char


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 14, 2014)

weatMod said:


> whatever happend to LOZ MM 3DS ? they prety much confirmed it


 

(Citation needed)


----------



## weatMod (Jun 14, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> (Citation needed)


 
it was asked if there would be a LOZ MM 3ds port and the answer given was" play LOZ ALBW for your answer" 
http://www.zeldauniverse.net/2013/1...-link-between-worlds-possibility-of-a-remake/

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/468156/aonuma-acknowledges-calls-for-majoras-mask-3ds/


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 14, 2014)

weatMod said:


> it was asked if there would be a LOZ MM 3ds port and the answer given was" play LOZ ALBW for your answer"
> http://www.zeldauniverse.net/2013/1...-link-between-worlds-possibility-of-a-remake/
> 
> http://www.computerandvideogames.com/468156/aonuma-acknowledges-calls-for-majoras-mask-3ds/


 

So one article is saying "At the end of ALBW, fans will find out!" while ALBW has been out for quite some time now, the other is acknowledging fans want a MM remake but not confirming or denying one.

There's a huge difference between that and "Pretty much confirmed."


----------



## weatMod (Jun 14, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> So one article is saying "At the end of ALBW, fans will find out!" while ALBW has been out for quite some time now, the other is acknowledging fans want a MM remake but not confirming or denying one.
> 
> There's a huge difference between that and "Pretty much confirmed."


 
yeah i dont know what the mean by "the end" there is nothing that says one way or the other in the ending of the game, but there is a the mask hanging on the wall in links house/ravios shop ,people have said this is a confirmation


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 14, 2014)

weatMod said:


> yeah i dont know what the mean by "the end" there is nothing that says one way or the other in the ending of the game, but there is a the mask hanging on the wall in links house/ravios shop ,people have said this is a confirmation


 

Then those people are fucking stupid.

Having references and little jabs at your other games is never "confirmation" for a new game, it's simply a reference.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 15, 2014)

weatMod said:


> yeah i dont know what the mean by "the end" there is nothing that says one way or the other in the ending of the game, but there is a the mask hanging on the wall in links house/ravios shop ,people have said this is a confirmation


Not at all. It could very well be that Aonuma just replied to the question with a diplomaticly worded "we just released a Zelda game. Shouldn't you be playing that instead?". And just because a site mentions there's a reference in a shop doesn't mean Aonuma referred to it (it's even possible he barely knows it's there to begin with...if Zelda is your full time job, it's easier to lose track of the details).


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 15, 2014)

just hope it's nothing like ss man that was terrible...


----------

